# Treat Recall - 14 states affected!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

14 states including Michigan affected by recall of pet treats due to salmonella


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Seems like every few years there's salmonella in the pig's ears. One of many good reasons not to use them!


----------

